# speedo drive gear color



## 704dorlemans (Oct 15, 2013)

greetings! im trying to figure out what speedo gear i need to get for the changes made to my 70 lemans. i know the formula and im just missing the number of drive teeth in the trans. i pulled the speedo gear out and the gear on the output shaft is green (its light green in case there is also a dark green). how many teeth does the green correspond with? its a turbo 350 trans


----------

